# Still no release notes for 2.68?



## Suomi (Jan 7, 2006)

I think the 211 received the 2.68 software before the 622 received the 3.60 software, but we still have no official notes about our software. I guess we might just have to wait for the next software update for release notes.  I'm still trying to figure out if anything has changed.


----------



## rjruby (Dec 29, 2002)

The silence on this release is deafening!:sleeping:


----------

